
Show HN: RDBTools – Why's Redis Eating Up Memory - ksri
https://rdbtools.com/
======
ksri
Some background on RDBTools. Over time, more and more data ends up in Redis.
It becomes difficult to analyze what is stored within redis, and so most
projects end up increasing the memory / switch to a higher redis instance.

RDBTools tries to address that problem. It will analyze a RDB file, identify
key patterns, show a breakup of memory by various dimensions including expiry,
data type & encoding, key patterns and so on. It will also provide
recommendations to reduce memory consumption. For example, it will tell you
the right configuration for hash-max-ziplist-* and other small object settings
based on your data.

RDBTools is available as a docker image. The analysis is done offline, so
there is no impact to your production redis servers.

